

Show HN: Create your own 3D printable phone case - IvarsZ
http://zetoff.com

======
dang
Please don't do astroturfing and promotional voting on Hacker News.

~~~
IvarsZ
Sorry about that we've deleted the comments made by ourselves.

Is there anything else we should avoid doing in the future when submitting to
hn?

~~~
dang
> Is there anything else we should avoid doing

The main other thing is that we want people to vote for stories because they
find them interesting, not because they or their friends are promoting
something.

A lot of work has gone into making the HN software good at distinguishing
promotional votes a.k.a. voting rings. If a submission gets many such votes,
it is likely to be penalized, as are the accounts doing the voting and (in
repeat cases) the site being promoted.

